# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Hulp nodig voor onderzoek naar menopauze

## lisan86

Beste bezoeker, 

Op dit moment zijn wij, 4 master studenten aan de Universiteit van Tilburg, bezig met een onderzoek naar de menopauze. 

Tot onze verbazing is er weinig wetenschappelijk onderzoek gedaan naar dit onderwerp. Dit vinden wij erg opmerkelijk en onbegrijpelijk, want 99% van de vrouwen komt op middelbare leeftijd in de menopauze terecht. De menopauze gaat gepaard met verschillende symptomen en klachten en voor u vrouwen is het daarom van groot belang dat hier meer onderzoek naar gedaan wordt. Om dit te bewerkstelligen hebben wij uw hulp nodig! 

Wij zijn op zoek naar *werkende vrouwen* tussen de *40* en *65* jaar die bereid zijn om een vragenlijst in te vullen die +/- 15 minuten van uw tijd in beslag zal nemen. U kunt de vragenlijst invullen door de volgende link te openen: *www.thesistools.com/web/?id=190060*

Indien er interesse is zullen wij de resultaten na afronding van ons onderzoek publiceren op dit forum. Alvast bedankt voor uw medewerking. 

Met vriendelijke groet,

Lisan van Ginneken Bsc
Jessica Peeters Bsc
Eveline Smeur Bsc
Anouk Strijbosch Bsc

----------

